# Ezine software.



## Cryozombie (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for some software to setup and format an online 'Zine?

I've seen a lot of stuff that does Ezines, but most of it is for formatting the email type, and we are actually looking for somthing for online content... we can do raw HTML every month, but what a pain in the rear that would be... (wed rather focus on writing our content than formatting a page)

Any suggestions would be helpful.​


----------



## Zoran (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you done a search at http://www.hotscripts.com/ ? Usually has a decent list of script. Both free and commercial.

Also knowing what platform you would prefer would help.


----------



## crushing (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have any specific recommendations for 'Zine software, but in your googles you may want to include words like 'Content Management' or CMS to help narrow the results.

Basing this very simply on a couple google searches; check out http://www.mamboserver.com/

You could have a very simple front end, then post the content in a PDF for download by the subscribers.  All your formatting would be in Publisher, OpenOffice, or what have you.  This may not be a good idea if you are interested in advertisement revenues in banners and such though.  If that's the case, then of course you would want your subscribers to keep coming to your site rather than refer to a d/l PDF.


----------



## bignick (Mar 19, 2007)

I've used a number of Content Management Systems.  Drupal and Joomla/Mambo are good, I think I'm starting to prefer Drupal though.  Depending on what systems you have hosting DotNetNuke isn't to shabby either if you're using a Windows host.


----------

